# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Κerosun Ανεμιστήρας

## kwpap7

Καλησπέρα Έχω έναν ανεμιστήρα  Κerosun FBT-30.Ο οποίος σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί εντελώς ξαφνικά.Τον άνοιξα και το μόνο που μπόρεσα να βρω για να υποπτευθώ κάτι ηταν ενα σαν θερμικό, δεν μπόρεσα  να καταλάβω να σας πω την αλήθεια.Επισηνάπτω φωτογραφία μήπως και καταλάβετε εσείς.Ήταν το μόνο που μου έδειχνε έτσι σαν καμένο λίγο.

----------


## thanasis 1

Αυτο που εχεις βαλει στην φωτο ειναι σαν διακοπτης δηλαδη αν πεσει ο ανεμιστηρας σε οριζοντια θεση σταματα να λειτουργει διοτι αυτο το βαριδιο δεν ενωνει αυτα τα δυο ακρα.

----------


## kwpap7

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Θανάση. Το παρέκαμψα το διακοπτάκι και λειτουργεί μια χαρά.Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πολύτιμη συμβουλή σου.Νόμιζα ότι ηταν θερμική ασφάλεια το συγκεκριμένο.

----------


## FILMAN

Η θερμική ασφάλεια είναι ενσωματωμένη στα τυλίγματα του κινητήρα.

----------


## kwpap7

Ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως

----------

